# emergency delivery



## LTibbetts (Jan 11, 2010)

I also posted this in OB but I was hoping for a quick answer so I am posting here as well. Our hospital closed our OB department a year ago. A patient came in and delivered in the ER. Can you still code mom/baby chart as you would before? Does it matter that the patients are not inpatients?


----------



## ashack63 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Delivery only*

Unless the ED doc has followed the patient, the delivery code 59409 would be the appropriate code. No E & M would be coded.
For the infant, our ED usually has the Peds Dr in for the exam
Hope this helps
Anne


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks so much, Anne, but I actually meant the ICD-9 codes. Sorry about that


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 12, 2010)

anne1607 CPC CEDC said:


> Unless the ED doc has followed the patient, the delivery code 59400 would be the appropriate code. No E & M would be coded.
> For the infant, our ED usually has the Peds Dr in for the exam
> Hope this helps
> Anne



That code says including the antepartum and postpardum care as well and that is not the case. The patients were immediately transferred to another hospital where the patients doctor was located. Are you sure you think that is the appropriate code?


----------



## ashack63 (May 13, 2010)

You are absolutely correct - I should proof read before I post
Anne


----------

